# debug build key codes tivo stream 4k - menu TiVo 4k



## Sosvoxdei (10 mo ago)

I accidentally found a hidden menu.
who can tell you what his functions are?
p.s. android 10


----------



## Sosvoxdei (10 mo ago)

VID_20220317_214537.mp4


----------



## swiftly (11 mo ago)

Interesting. How is it invoked?


----------



## staknhalo (Oct 16, 2015)

Show patterns
mind trying that, calibration patterns?


----------



## Sosvoxdei (10 mo ago)

on this screen (photo 1) 
quickly press the button to the left (photo 2)
menu will appear (photo 3)
P.s. if you press the button to the right 5 times - the "SKIP" appears


----------



## Sosvoxdei (10 mo ago)




----------



## Sosvoxdei (10 mo ago)




----------



## swiftly (11 mo ago)

Sosvoxdei said:


> on this screen (photo 1)
> quickly press the button to the left (photo 2)
> menu will appear (photo 3)
> P.s. if you press the button to the right 5 times - the "SKIP" appears


Thanks, that's great. Could be handy to have in the future. I'm assuming that this ability is only in the userdebug build.

Which apparently isn't being sent anymore, and could be overwritten with a replacement version at any time.


----------

